# DVI "Y" connector issue



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a issue with a DVI "Y" connector and the below is what I have setup.

Gforce 6600 oc video card
15' DVI to VGA cable to sanyo Z4 projector 
15' DVI to DVI cable to LCD monitor 
Vista HTPC 1024X768 



My problem is when I hook the "Y" connector and the two DVI cables up my Monitor the pixels become unstable. :hissyfit:However, when I remove the "Y" connector an use one DVI to the LCD all is well. Hopefully it's not a bad connector ,but I dout that.:scratch:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is the LCD set to the projectors native resolution?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Tmack,

I'm very new to DVI so I might be totally off the mark here, but the problem could be that you are trying to send the same signal to a digital device (LCD monitor) and an analog device (Z4) at the same time. There are various DVI standards (see link).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

the rez for the monitor and projector are set the same. The point about the dvi to vga to the projector and the dvi to dvi for the monitor is a good point. Maybe I can get a gender changer on the monitor end to go dvi to vga. If that does not work I'm stomped ,because the projector works dvi to vga without the "Y" connector.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried different refresh rates? Will the card output to both DVI and VGA at the same time? (one cable to each the projector and LCD)


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Tmack,

I've been doing a bit more research on DVI and I'm wondering what type of DVI connector your video card has on it. Is it a DVI-I or a DVI-D? Is it single or dual (which doesn't mean two separate DVI connectors)? See the link I gave in my last post if you don't know the various DVI configuration patterns.

BTW, thanks for asking your question. I may soon be in a similar video situation as you are at the moment, and I'm learning gobs. I hope we can solve your problem.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tbase1 said:


> the rez for the monitor and projector are set the same. The point about the dvi to vga to the projector and the dvi to dvi for the monitor is a good point. Maybe I can get a gender changer on the monitor end to go dvi to vga. If that does not work I'm stomped ,because the projector works dvi to vga without the "Y" connector.


I thought that the only way that you could use a y on DVI was with one going to analog and one to digital. There is no reason to expect that either signal should work split, but if your card does both and the resolution can be set properly on the two displays, it would work with one analog and one digital. If you try to split a TMDS based signal like DVI it likely will not work as the two receivers will likely interact and the signal will be low. If you try to split the analog, you will get an impedance mis-match and low signal.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

When I changed my projector from dvi to vga to dvi to hdmi all is well. Now I have to work on the sound with avr because I had to run the computer through a hdmi switch. I wish I would have bought a avr with more then three inputs ,but for the price i paid for it buying a switch is still a deal.


----------

